# Мирамистин и хлоргексидин: чему отдать предпочтение, спасаясь от простуды?



## Пельмень (10 Дек 2016)

Сейчас , когда ребёнку приходится гораздо больше контактировать с людьми, я ему покупаю капли xlear, - там ксилит, морская соль и пр. Два года спасаемся- но не от остеохондроза, а от простуд.


----------



## горошек (10 Дек 2016)

Когда дочь работала в клинике, то брызгала аквалор. А в более критичных случаях мирамистин в нос. Вроде есть эффект от них, но чисто, чтоб не заразиться при контакте. Мы, конечно, ушли от темы позвоночника, но ведь любые другие сопутствующие заболевания на него тоже влияют....

Хлоргексидин сильнее, конечно, мирамистина, но и токсичнее. Горло им полощу, а вот в нос не стала бы.


----------



## Tigresss (12 Дек 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Когда дочь работала в клинике, то брызгала аквалор. А в более критичных случаях мирамистин в нос. Вроде есть эффект от них, но чисто, чтоб не заразиться при контакте.


Кстати насчет Мирамистина или Хлоргексидина (который в неск. раз дешевле, кстати). Иногда, как только чувствовала, что начинаю заболевать насморком, начинала сразу, не дожидаясь более ясных симптомов, промывать ими нос. И удавалось не заболеть вообще! Но в более серьезных случаях заражения какой-нибудь гадкой инфекцией это не очень помогает тоже.


----------



## Tigresss (12 Дек 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Хлоргексидин сильнее, конечно, мирамистина, но и токсичнее. Горло им полощу, а вот в нос не стала бы.


Да, токсичный? Не знала. А что сильнее, это да. А где почитать про его токсичность? Нам доктор его прописывал горло полоскать, когда сыну было лет 9. Это что же выходит?...


----------



## горошек (13 Дек 2016)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Да, токсичный? Не знала. А что сильнее, это да. А где почитать про его токсичность? Нам доктор его прописывал горло полоскать, когда сыну было лет 9. Это что же выходит?...
> 
> супер


Ну, слово хлор в его название уже о чём-то говорит. Пишут, что как вариант подобного, но менее токсичного - гекситидин. Это в стопангине и гексорале. Но в нос их не надо. И в глаз. Там слизистые нежнее. И по моему опыту, гекситидин хорошо и быстро помогает, но снижает местный иммунитет в горле. Хлоргесидин мягче действует.


----------



## Tigresss (13 Дек 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, слово хлор в его название уже о чём-то говорит.


Ну это Вы загнули как-то. В натрии хлоре тоже хлор. А небось на столе стоит в баночке)))


----------



## горошек (13 Дек 2016)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Ну это Вы загнули как-то. В натрии хлоре тоже хлор. А небось на столе стоит в баночке)))


Не знаю, но меня слово хлор всегда настораживает. Про токсичность хлоргексидина, я читала, что он токсичнее гекситидина и мирамистина.


----------



## Tigresss (13 Дек 2016)

Да ладно... 
я вот тоже прочитала:
_Сведения о токсичности 
Токсичность хлоргексидина изучалась в лабораторных экспериментах на белых мышах. 0,5% раствор вводили животным подкожно, внутривенно и внутрибрюшинно. Было доказано отсутствие у препарата мутагенного, тератогенного и эмбриотоксического эффектов. Отмечено слабое угнетающее влияние на функции репродуктивных органов._


----------



## горошек (13 Дек 2016)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Да ладно...
> я вот тоже прочитала:
> _Сведения о токсичности
> Токсичность хлоргексидина изучалась в лабораторных экспериментах на белых мышах. 0,5% раствор вводили животным подкожно, внутривенно и внутрибрюшинно. Было доказано отсутствие у препарата мутагенного, тератогенного и эмбриотоксического эффектов. Отмечено слабое угнетающее влияние на функции репродуктивных органов._


Может быть. Бывают разные сведения. Я слышала о его токсичности именно в сравнении с двумя другими вышеназванными препаратами. А ещё знаю, что при его длительном использовании желтеют зубы. Но в целом да, он не плохой препарат. Пользуюсь тоже. Но не в нос. Горло и раны обрабатываю. А ещё женщина санитаркой которая в отделении работала, говорила, что врачи предупреждали с ним поосторожнее быть, без аргументов.


----------



## Tigresss (14 Дек 2016)

Про антибиотики тоже предупреждают... Причем всюду и везде... Но люди покупают их без рецепта и пьют по своему разумению...Даже не взирая на то, что они от этого теряют свою эффективность в глобальном смысле... И вообще, где такое лекарство, чтоб без побочек и предупреждений? А Мирамистин наверное лучше, но он дороже и не так эффективен...


----------



## горошек (14 Дек 2016)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Про антибиотики тоже предупреждают... Причем всюду и везде... Но люди покупают их без рецепта и пьют по своему разумению...Даже не взирая на то, что они от этого теряют свою эффективность в глобальном смысле... И вообще, где такое лекарство, чтоб без побочек и предупреждений? А Мирамистин наверное лучше, но он дороже и не так эффективен...


Cогласна. Но я ведь и не призываю им не пользоваться. И сама пользуюсь. Но, в самых критических случаях гекситидин для горла, в менее критических хлоргексидин. А мирамистин могу и длительно и бессистемно и для профилактики. Именно потому, что  он слабее и, по добытым мною сведениям минимально токсичен. И в нос подходит только он из них трёх.


----------



## Tigresss (19 Мар 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> но меня слово хлор всегда настораживае


Приболела тут, доктор сказал купить Мирамистин. Купила. На упаковке прочла "бензилдиметил аммоний хлорид моногидрат". Хлорид?! Никак все же все тот же хлор. Или как понимать?


----------



## Georg_I (19 Мар 2017)

@Tigresss, натрия хлорид - поваренная соль!


----------



## Tigresss (19 Мар 2017)

Georg_I написал(а):


> натрия хлорид - поваренная соль


Думаете, я не в курсе? Я уже это писала раньше.
А на форуме меня убеждали, что хлор опасен в принципе и что в Мирамистине его нет.


----------



## Kuchirinka (19 Мар 2017)

Tigresss написал(а):


> А на форуме меня убеждали, что хлор опасен в принципе и что в Мирамистине его нет.


Хлор опасен, и в Мирамистине его нет. Что Вас смущает в этом утверждении?
Хлор и хлориды - абсолютно разные вещи.


----------



## горошек (19 Мар 2017)

Соединения хлора они ведь разные бывают. Вот что нашла в инете:
Однозначно определить, какой препарат лучше, невозможно. Оба они эффективны, когда применяются по назначению, каждый для достижения определенных целей. Отзывы покупателей склоняют к выбору «Мирамистина» как препарата, обладающего большим количеством положительных свойств, то есть средства универсального. Для дезинфекции небольших повреждений кожи, царапин, для обработки косметических инструментов, маникюрных принадлежностей вполне подойдет «Хлоргексидин». В качестве составляющей комплексной терапии при лечении респираторных инфекций, отитов, гайморитов эффективен «Мирамистин», который обладает расширенным спектром действия. При использовании на чувствительной коже «Хлоргексидин» может вызвать такие негативные симптомы, как зуд, дерматиты, повышенную сухость покровов.


----------



## Tigresss (19 Мар 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Хлор опасен, и в Мирамистине его нет


Я уже писала выше:


Tigresss написал(а):


> Приболела тут, доктор сказал купить Мирамистин. Купила. На упаковке прочла "бензилдиметил аммоний хлорид моногидрат". Хлорид?! Никак все же все тот же хлор.





Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Хлор и хлориды - абсолютно разные вещи.


Хлор в чистом виде? Да.


----------

